# Unexpected shutdown...twice



## avichandana20000 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yesterday I was watching movies in full screen mode in VLC player when suddenly my system shutsdown. I was taken aback. Mobo light was on. Pressed the power button but nothing comes. Then putoff the switch from behind the PSU and put on again. Now pressed the power switch again and system started. can it be a PSU prob?

All these happened around 5.30p.m. to 6

After entering in the windows I checked WHO CRASHED but it is not showing any crash dump analysis.

There is no .dmp file under minidump also and no BSOD pops up before shutdown. 

Then opened the Device Manager and saw APC software marked by yellow icon. Uninstalled it immediately. 

 After that at around 11 p.m. IT HAPPENED AGAIN. This time also there is no BSOD and I was watching movie in VLC in full screen mode. Uninstalled VLC and installed again. Even if I assume that VLC was malfunctioning will the whole system go for a toss?

No dump file created in minidump this time also.

This time I entered in EVENT VIEWER and have seen the logs. For both the times when it shuts down its written KERNEL-POWER critical preceded and followed by several ERROR , WARNING.(will post screenshot after going to home)


Full scan in KIS 2011 done with no issue. HDD CHK in HDD SENTINEL done with no bad sector sign. 
No abnormal temps observed.(mobo-33 CPU-41)


Not able to understand whether the problem is SOFTWARE or HARDWARE related. Pls help me out as I have almost everything in my cabby under warranty but cannot pinpoint the culprit.


[CONFIG=SIGGY 

OS WIN 7 32 without SP1

no catalyst installed, no audio driver from mobo dvd installed.]

Any solution?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Dec 12, 2011)

I suppose your PSU is damaged. It crashes under some conditions and then comes back up again when the system crashes.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 12, 2011)

how to prove that to Corsair for RMA?


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2011)

First of all set it up so it records crash dumps:

1. Right click my computer >>> Properties.
2. Advance System setting >>> Settings under "Startup and recovery".
3. Under system failure section : check both options, and select "small memory dump".
4. Ok it.

Do not panic, I doubt it is the PSU.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 13, 2011)

Will do that. 
today before coming to office i have started my pc and it is still running without any abnormal shutdown.I have reinstalled VLC and a movie is running in full screen mode. after reaching home at 12 a.m. i will do some test.
1) your method.
2)mem test(with one stick at a time) for 6 hrs
3)p95 torture testing for an hour(choosing BLEND)

will it help in detecting the prob?


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2011)

^^
No....do not do any stress test. Please. Just run it normal and keep memory dumping on.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Dec 14, 2011)

I think you should try swaping psu with some other pc. Your psu might be good enough to run right now(i mean not 100% bad for now), but its better to check it and resolve it before it damage your other pc components.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 14, 2011)

@asingh 

choosen "small memory dump". Till the time i reached home yesterday  the PC DID NOT SHUTDOWN.


----------



## asingh (Dec 14, 2011)

We are waiting.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 14, 2011)

for what?


----------



## asingh (Dec 14, 2011)

^^
For the next crash, and the dump files.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 14, 2011)

god forbid. wish that never happens again

should i run any memtest and p95 test?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have run PRIME 95 with SPEEDFAN , AMD OVERDRIVE BOARD STATUS and HW MONITOR keeping open. The test was run for an hour without any BSOD, SUDDEN CRASH or UNEXPECTED SHUTDOWN.

P.S. this is done with both the RAM stick installed.



In IDLE STATUS

*i.imgur.com/bDCDi.jpg




putting TEST PARAMETER

*i.imgur.com/0BgFT.jpg





AFTER RUNNING FOR AN HOUR

*i.imgur.com/Fqlyb.jpg



BASIC MEMORY TESTING with win tools. At 100% also it did not detect any memory problem.

*i.imgur.com/DTAMI.jpg


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Unexpected shutdown...twice...now thrice*

today  morning it happens again. But WHO CRASHED shows nothing. minidump is activated.

*i.imgur.com/tjpMx.jpg



After the incident, started system immediately and within a few minutes it shutdowns again. then Removed one RAM but it happens again after 15 mins. Removed other RAM and installed previous one. currently running while  i am writing this.

one thing i have noticed after when it shuts down mobo light remains on. i press the power button but it  fails to trigger. i need to switch off my UPS and then switch it on to start the SYSTEM.

PSU ISSUE? IF YES i will RMA it. But what shld i tell them if they ask what is the problem of the product?

Also what will i get in exchange as 450 vx is a discontinued product.


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 31, 2011)

It could be a PSU/UPS/MoBo issue.

First, try running the PC without the UPS. Connect the PSU cord directly to the wall socket. If the problem persists then it could be the PSU or the Motherboard that's bad. To test it, borrow a cheap from someone. (an iBall unit will do)
If the issue still persists then your motherboard is the culprit, if its fixed then your PSU is.

You'll most probably get the CX500 v2 as a replacement if at all the PSU has issues.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2011)

usually PSU issue if it fails to respond to pressing of power or reset button. but don't rule out motherboard.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 31, 2011)

problem is, when it will go off is uncertain. so installing another PSU will not help me instantly. Last incident happened on 12/12 and then today. today at the time of incident i was just browsing my bank account. 

betwn UPS & PSU there is a belkin surge protector. i do not have any friend in this world(LITERALLY) who could lend me  a PSU. so i cannot test that. one more thing those PRIME 95 TEST runs successfully which proves IMO there is no hardware issue. Then it  could be a PSU .


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Unexpected shutdown...twice...now thrice*



avichandana20000 said:


> PSU ISSUE? IF YES i will RMA it. But what shld i tell them if they ask what is the problem of the product?



I am not sure but it looks like that as there is no dump file of the crash. This means it is kind of external power failure. 
Can you cross check with another PSU?

Or, send your PSU for RMA.


----------



## agyaat (Feb 1, 2012)

And so ends this thread? It looks like a PSU issue. 

When you say the power-on switch on the cabinet doesn't respond, it seems like you boot directly from the PSU without touching those switches once again. That is one of the flags for PSU issues. In some cases, clearing the CMOS is required for each boot.

What do you tell them as you RMA? 

If you do have it tested(recommended), I believe you will find the 12volt line a little low, nearer to 11v and far away from the official tolerance limit of 11.4v. A good PSU would supply ~12v(+/- 0.05v) constantly.

In case you don't test it up first, tell them the details as you mentioned here, and/or with the note that you suspect low voltage from the PSU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2012)

> betwn UPS & PSU there is a belkin surge protector.


UPS plugged into a surge protector, bad?


> I came across an official answer from APC and thought it might help someone looking for this in the future. Here is the link to their site.... and in case they remove it in the future, the pertinent text:
> 
> Using surge strips with APC's Back-UPS and Smart-UPS products..
> 
> ...


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 1, 2012)

Apc ups comes with inbuilt surge protection, there is no need of installing or using third party surge protector specially with some low amp rating for pc, which usually ask 13-15amp or even high amp. Surge protectors from belkin ment for electronic goods like lcd tv, DVD players, ect not for heavy hardwares with higher power requirements. I use belkin surge protector for tv, set top box and xbox, but not with pc. You should reinstall apc utility software immediately and see what kind of problem ups is reporting, for example: if ups is overloading than its actual capacity or giving battery problem ect.


----------



## agyaat (Feb 1, 2012)

Wall->Surge protector ->UPS->PSU is the normal thing. 

Wall->UPS->Surge protector->PSU is not recommended, and highly advised against due to considerations of load tolerance/rating and the possible effects in case its load maxes out due to too many devices plugged into the surge protector which is now drawing from the UPS. It is considered passable as long as the load is way well with in the rating of the UPS, but even this set up can lead to minor burnt parts in some cases.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 2, 2012)

agyaat said:


> And so ends this thread? It looks like a PSU issue.



Problem solved = discussion over. Nice bump.


----------



## shitanshu (Feb 12, 2012)

Guys i am facing the same problem and i was advised to change the ram on this one
now i have a gskill 4 gb 1333 mhz sbut tue problem occured after just half hour of installing the nw ram 
what should i do 
please read my computer specs on my only post please help me out on this one


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Unexpected shutdown...twice...now thrice*



d6bmg said:


> I am not sure but it looks like that as there is no dump file of the crash. This means it is kind of external power failure.
> Can you cross check with another PSU?



+1 for this PSU failing in running vlc ?? not likely dude!


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 13, 2012)

agyaat said:


> And so ends this thread? It looks like a PSU issue.
> 
> When you say the power-on switch on the cabinet doesn't respond, it seems like you boot directly from the PSU without touching those switches once again. That is one of the flags for PSU issues. In some cases, clearing the CMOS is required for each boot.
> 
> ...


 just RMAed the PSU. Nothing needs to be told.



OSxSnowLeopard said:


> Apc ups comes with inbuilt surge protection, there is no need of installing or using third party surge protector specially with some low amp rating for pc, which usually ask 13-15amp or even high amp. Surge protectors from belkin ment for electronic goods like lcd tv, DVD players, ect not for heavy hardwares with higher power requirements. I use belkin surge protector for tv, set top box and xbox, but not with pc. You should reinstall apc utility software immediately and see what kind of problem ups is reporting, for example: if ups is overloading than its actual capacity or giving battery problem ect.





agyaat said:


> Wall->Surge protector ->UPS->PSU is the normal thing.
> 
> Wall->UPS->Surge protector->PSU is not recommended, and highly advised against due to considerations of load tolerance/rating and the possible effects in case its load maxes out due to too many devices plugged into the surge protector which is now drawing from the UPS. It is considered passable as long as the load is way well with in the rating of the UPS, but even this set up can lead to minor burnt parts in some cases.



Wall->UPS->Surge protector->PSU 

the corsair 450vx power cable comes with straight pins unlike our Indian plug pins which is round. If i remove the surge where should i plug in the PSU
power cable as APC does not have the appropriate socket? Hence it is 
Wall->UPS->Surge protector->PSU . Any other way ?


----------



## agyaat (Feb 14, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> just RMAed the PSU. Nothing needs to be told.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are socket adapters available in the market for that at a less than Rs.50 or Rs.100 kind of price. Any local Electrical & Hardware store will usually keep a stock of them. More so now-a-days because these things are very prevalent. Best would be to show the exact plug head to the seller as you ask for the adapter, since in the flat ones too, some times one pin is wider at the end than the other, and the ground pin in many cases is either optional or similarly flat shaped.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 14, 2012)

let us know if changing psu helps or not??


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 14, 2012)

agyaat said:


> There are socket adapters available in the market for that at a less than Rs.50 or Rs.100 kind of price. Any local Electrical & Hardware store will usually keep a stock of them. More so now-a-days because these things are very prevalent. Best would be to show the exact plug head to the seller as you ask for the adapter, since in the flat ones too, some times one pin is wider at the end than the other, and the ground pin in many cases is either optional or similarly flat shaped.



ok. 



$$Lionking$$ said:


> let us know if changing psu helps or not??



of course. will let people know after sunday. I am going to rebuild, i repeat REBUILD my system on that day. So keep watching LATEST PURCHASE thread after Sunday.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 16, 2012)

bought a universal socket for PSU plug.
*This*

INR 35.

Thanks agyaat.

P.S. due to unavoidable reason i have to postpone the rebuilding of my system from 19th to 26 Feb.


----------



## agyaat (Feb 17, 2012)

You mean... *this*


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 17, 2012)

yep, the second pic.


----------



## maknom66 (Feb 19, 2012)

maybe your motherboard is dead. i too had the same problem and the problem was mobo


----------

